# Looking into jackets...



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

The Sessions Brass Jacket comes up every so often on SAC for $75, dealtracker shows they have every size but XL. Then again, they're selling the Leatherneck too :laugh:

I got the Brass Jacket and it goes great with my Session Snake Eyes pants. You have to layer in extreme cold, but other than that it has lots of great features


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Well...right now I'm looking at:
$100 or so for Black Omar, 70 for plaid with a few small stains
$70 or so for Leatherneck
and $100 or so for the 686. 

Sorry, but the brass is a tad too 'plain' for me - and I don't dress loudly either =] But I'll keep it in mind...hm


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm an oldster so plain is better. The leatherneck is a nice lookin' jacket too. Burlington Coat Factory if you have it, carries 686. They had some good sales a month of so ago but they might have gotten rid of their winter stuff:dunno:


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm...the 686 site doesn't show Burlington as a seller. I'll take a look next time I'm around there though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Minger said:


> Hmm...the 686 site doesn't show Burlington as a seller. I'll take a look next time I'm around there though.


I was in there a month or so ago looking for kids snow stuff and happen to see their clearance rack. They had a bunch of Uzi jackets for 80 bucks, I almost got one. I wanted to go with Sessions because I already owned the pants, but I think I still should have picked up one of the Uzi's just because of the price.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

$80?!

I would have bought them just for eBay or something. Next time you find something like that, hook me up 

I think I'm leaning towards the 686 though. I'd get the plainter if my pants weren't already khaki plaid...I think too much plaid would be suicidal. Or just very, very funny...I mean, theres the people that go in full neon green, so I wouldn't be that bad...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Everything 08 is at that price range. Our clearence sales ends tomorrow night!
08 Men's Snowboard Jackets - Forum, Special Blend, Volcom, Foursquare, Grenade

The Omar is $134 after the menbers discount. That's a sick coat. It's got a great "feel" to it.


----------



## Minger (Jan 24, 2008)

I picked up a Moss Green 686 Plainters jacket...$93 after tax. Only thing I'm like ehh about is that its in large.

But t hanks for the heads up...and suburban blend, I'm loving the pipe bag I got from you guys


----------

